# Iverson is a free agent



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Would Cleveland go after Iverson?

They need another scorer. Wally didn't pan out and West can't be counted on every night for scoring.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Iverson is a great scorer but I don't think his style is the one that matches LeBron's the best.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Iverson could opt out,but even if he does Cleveland isn't going to have any capspace 

Just out of curiousity what benefit would Cleveland derive from Iverson.He's not terribly good at playing the point,he's not a good spot up shooter and he's going to be taking the ball out of Lebron's hands.In effect you'd have a much efficient scorer with the ball in his hands.Iverson needs his shots and I don't see Mike Brown adopting the Nuggets chuck and run strategy personally.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

For all the hate, Iverson gets I think he'd actually fit real well in Cleveland. A lot of minuses of overhandling would be limited because Lebron would have a lot of the playmaking duties and Iverson could play the SG and what the Cavs need on offense is more then a shooter. They need a guy who can create on offense and someone who Lebron trusts enough to score that he won't break the offense and end up with the high pick and roll. The Cavs offense was actually very stuff to stop for example when Hughes actually was able to score when his midrange jumpshot was actually working. The attention Lebron gets can easily be exploited for driving lanes as well as the jumpshot

My main problem with Iverson is age: for a guy whose game relies on that unreal athleticism I just don't see AI able to play at a high level for much longer and I fear it could be a quick collapse like Payton's was


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would love to see iverson in clevland it would give him a chance to win a title.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I think it'd work much much better than the failure that is Melo/AI but I doubt AI opts out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Iverson has re-invented himself, to the point that I think he is a terrific point guard by this point. You can pretty much lock him in at around 27/10 which you can't say for a lot of people. He also pushes tempo, which will get Lebron out on the break more. And he's another player besides Lebron who can create his own shot. It would balance the floor. You see how much more successful we get when we have Lebron AND someone else going to the basket, like when Hughes decided he wasn't afraid of chipping a nail and went to the basket, or when Delonte or Boobe drive hard to the basket. 

To bad the Cavs have no means with which to get him. But we might prove useful to a team that is trying to get him as a third party. I don't know. Maybe take someone's draft pick.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

said this before and i also thnk AI will work so much better with lebron than melo. iverson never had a guy like a player of lebron's magnitude. i think this would be the first time in his career that iverson would really accept a second role and defer to another star player in a team.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree, Iverson would be a great fit here.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> For all the hate, Iverson gets I think he'd actually fit real well in Cleveland. A lot of minuses of overhandling would be limited because Lebron would have a lot of the playmaking duties and Iverson could play the SG and what the Cavs need on offense is more then a shooter. They need a guy who can create on offense and someone who Lebron trusts enough to score that he won't break the offense and end up with the high pick and roll. The Cavs offense was actually very stuff to stop for example when Hughes actually was able to score when his midrange jumpshot was actually working. The attention Lebron gets can easily be exploited for driving lanes as well as the jumpshot
> 
> My main problem with Iverson is age: for a guy whose game relies on that unreal athleticism I just don't see AI able to play at a high level for much longer and I fear it could be a quick collapse like Payton's was


i agree entirely.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

The only thing I saw the Cavs missing this year was another go-to scorer who could penetrate and create for himself besides Lebron.

If you guys somehow landed Iverson I think you would be an elite team in the East again.

Iverson has never been the 2nd best person on the team. It would be interesting to see them work together.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Would love to get Iverson. Perhaps Denver would agree to deal him if we took on some bad contracts in exchange for expirings? They have JR Smith to take over the SG spot.

I bet they would want Boobie though, he and JR Smith would really spread the floor for Melo.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Iverson has re-invented himself, to the point that I think he is a terrific point guard by this point. You can pretty much lock him in at around 27/10 which you can't say for a lot of people.


Do you think he can be successful without being the primary ballhandler? LBJ is your primary ballhandler/playmaker.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Do you think he can be successful without being the primary ballhandler? LBJ is your primary ballhandler/playmaker.


Um...he won the MVP without being the primary ball handler. He played off the ball with Larry Brown and did pretty well. But I would probably play Lebron off the ball, because he's a more efficient finisher than Iverson.


----------



## chubbyDublinOHCavsfan (Jun 17, 2008)

aLLEN iVERSON WOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM. iTS UP TO THE COACHING STAFF TO KNOW WHERE TO PLACE HIM. THIS IS WHY LARRY HUGHES DID NOT WORK. BELIEVE IT OR NOT, LEBRON IS THE ONE PLAYER THAT CAN AND WILL ADAPT TO WHICH EVER STARS ARE ON THE FLOOR. HE CAN PLAY ANY OF THE 5 POSITIONS. DON'T MAKE LEBRON THE COACH, THE COACHING STAFF AND MIKE BROWN WILL KNOW OR SHOULD KNOW WHERE ANOTHER GUY WHO CAN GIVE YOU 25 POINTS A NIGHT WILL BE BEST PLACED. I AM SEWRIOUS, LEBRON WILL ADAPT VERY QUICKLY IF IT MENAS HE WILL GET BACK TO THE CHAMPIONSHIP. LEBRON IS VERY COACHABLE, SO BE THE COACH COACHES. YOU CAN BE THE FAN WHEN YOU GET HOME.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I have never liked AI's game. He was all about the "I" - ball-hogging, poor shot selection, low-percentage shooter. I define superstars by the old axiom that they make the players around them better. Iverson never did. HOWEVER, in the last year or so, I believe I have seen a change. He may have finally realized that he won't win a championship alone. His aggressiveness, toughness and determination have never been an issue. SO, I think AI might be a great fit with the Cavs (with LeBron). AI has possibly matured enough to work effectively with another great player like LeBron. Plus, as chubbyDublinOHCavsfan notes, LeBron is very coachable and adaptable, not only a to position, but also to personel on the floor. Iverson just might mesh with him and relieve him of some of the offensive burden. This is possibly the best place for AI to end up - for both himself and a potential new team. How long will his body continue to be able to withstand all of the abuse, though?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Getting Iverson would be for us like when the Suns got Nash at an advanced age.

Unfortunately I don't see how we'd get Iverson.


----------



## chubbyDublinOHCavsfan (Jun 17, 2008)

Unfortunately last week on ESPN radio news they announced that Allen Iverson would NOT opt out of his contract. He could of course be traded to someplace. Package deal with Marcus Camby no?? They want to unlload him also. Iverson averaged 7 assist per game last year so he is passing the ball and still getting the 26.4 or is it 24.6 ppg. Either way he is a dependable scorer and assist man. He probabbly could average 23 ppg and 10 assist if he tries. Here is a possible roster with A.I.

Allen Iverson -pg
Michael Redd- sg
Lebron James-sf
Charlie Villaneau-PF
Marcus Camby-C

Daniel Gibson-pg
Delonte West-sg
Ron Artest-sf
Joe Smith-PF
Z- Center

Mardy Collins-PG
Bill Walker-sg
Demetruis Nichols-sf
David Lee -PF
Roy Hibbert-Center


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Actually is easier to trade Wally with Snow to NY for Marbury. (NOT TRYING to compare Iverson with Marbury here)


----------



## chubbyDublinOHCavsfan (Jun 17, 2008)

Not a bad idea. I like it. Stephon Maurbury at point with Michael Redd at shooting guard. I would do it. Lets hope the Knicks may do it.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

ummm if all manage to do is get michael redd before the deadline ill be happy as can possibly be


----------

